# Formatierung einer jdbTable



## oli2004 (15. Apr 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe eine jdbTable in einer Java-Applikation und die Daten einer Spalte sollen in Abhängigkeit vom Feldinhalt formatiert werden: positive Zahlen grün und negative Zahlen rot !
Kann mir jemand helfen ? Im Voraus Danke

Gruss Oli :roll:


----------



## Tobias (15. Apr 2004)

Da nimmste dir ne JTable und überschreibst den TableCellRenderer.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Javahnsinn (17. Apr 2004)

Kannst auch 'n JEditorPane mit contenttype "text/html" nehmen und das ganze als HTML-Table formatieren. Aber Vorsicht! Braucht ziemlich viel Speicher! Bei 2500x20 Zellen reichen 128MB heap da nicht mehr.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Guest (17. Apr 2004)

Tobias hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da nimmste dir ne JTable und überschreibst den TableCellRenderer.
> 
> mpG
> Tobias



Ich bin anscheinend nicht so gut, wie Ihr meint ;-)

Ich weiss leider nicht was ein TableCellRenderer ist !

Mit der Eigenschaft "DisplayMask" der jdbTable (bzw. der Spalte) kann eingestellt werden, dass positive Zahlen anders formatiert werden wie negative (z.B. CR oder DB angehängt).

Gibt es vielleicht eine ähnlich einfache Möglichkeit mit positiv/grün und negativ/rot ?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## oli2004 (17. Apr 2004)

Tobias hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da nimmste dir ne JTable und überschreibst den TableCellRenderer.
> 
> mpG
> Tobias



Ich bin anscheinend nicht so gut, wie Ihr meint ;-)

Ich weiss leider nicht was ein TableCellRenderer ist !

Mit der Eigenschaft "DisplayMask" der jdbTable (bzw. der Spalte) kann eingestellt werden, dass positive Zahlen anders formatiert werden wie negative (z.B. CR oder DB angehängt).

Gibt es vielleicht eine ähnlich einfache Möglichkeit mit positiv/grün und negativ/rot ?

Danke und Gruss


----------

